# <<<Friday Pictures>>>



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

First day of school pics. My boy in Kinder and daughter in 7th


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Drum Hole, Canyon Dam, Houma, Hawaii, Mexico, Nassau Bay


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

1. Puppy still recovering from a long weekend at the beach
2. How wetlands look in Pennsylvania
3. Had to climb to the top of the "hill" to count some trees
4. Standing on the Appalachian Trail at the top of that "hill"


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*friday pics*

First day of school


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

It's good to be the center of attention:


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> It's good to be the center of attention:


Looks like an Hope and Change Speech to me?


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

Found this yesterday by the house.


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

that trout was released. Thought is was cool to catch one that small. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Where's that leak?


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Birthday present for my brother-in-law, purchased the poster online and built the frame out of an old pallet.

Kona at 16 weeks working on his water retrieves.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Great pics 2Coolers. The future plumber pic is a classic slabnabbin!!!

My princess had her first day in school - kindergarten. Growing up too dang fast. The boy across from her lost it as soon as his parents left the room. He crawled under the desk and was boo howling. We felt bad for him.  

Cool moon this morning overlooking my neighbors tank....left hand corner you can see one of his new exotic deer. Solid white.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Only a few this week...
**** friends 
The Rob
New reel a friend bought me
For some reason these awards just keep showing up...
Saw this sweet ride yesterday off of Texas Ave.


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*Decisions, Decisions...*

Port Mansfield Yard Art


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

*work equipment*

loaded these shears up last week to go offshore and cut some pipe up. they are about 7ft tall and 13ft long. hydraulic rams take 22gallons of fluid to close them. these are the same ones used to cut the drill pipe for BP Deep water horizen.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

So you think they would work on toe nails?


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

that would be one big nasty toe nail.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I know this doesn't fit the mold of the traditional friday picture criteria, but it makes me laugh.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Put a new tripod up
Big widow spider


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

the old toy, the new toy and a couple from the art car musem


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

Ready for the season to start!
Waterspout out in front of the house ( east Galveston bay).


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

*Vacation*

6 more days until my son Drake gets to see this for the first time!

Colorado bound!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*some oldies*

days of fun


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

She's back home with me now... after all these years. 1969. Got some work to do.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Bred all my does to this 3 yr Old last year. Pics are kinda low quality(cell phone).
First pic was Mid July
Second pic Mid August


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

stelvis said:


> Port Mansfield Yard Art


i'm headed down there this afternoon, hope to see some of the same! we'll be in the big blue house


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> She's back home with me now... after all these years. 1969. Got some work to do.


And this is why InfamousJ was nicknamed the "VICTORIA FLASH" in college... of course he was given that name by yours truly!

I remember the first day you pulled into school with that ride.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Kicked it up a knotch*

Cool pics everyone.. Autumn buzz is arriving ahead of the actual autumn weather..lol

Spiced it up this week ..

Feech Taco JJGold Style -- Thanks JJ for getttin me to use OO instead of butter.. This will also work so much better when im out in 40 degree weather blacking those feech outside.

Tandoori Chicken Roasted Serano Tomato Jam topped with a Herb Sauce

Hatch Chill Stew

Citrus Cheeken Salad

Roasted Red Pepper Soup

Sweet n Spicy Salmon

Also included is my Daughters pet bunny Princess meeting Klever in an open environment - see link at bottom


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Bukkskin said:


> Bred all my does to this 3 yr Old last year. Pics are kinda low quality(cell phone).
> First pic was Mid July
> Second pic Mid August


Does he have the mange?


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm in love....with those food pics!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Ahhh, I thought this weeks would bring back the Love..lol


Mrschasintail said:


> I'm in love....with those food pics!


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Here are a few that i like.

The dogs sleeping. 








Sun rise over the north jetty. 








Sun burn 
One name, One legend.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*...*

Cow checking out my camera
Bumper sticker we saw at HEB the other day.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I had lunch with my bride today at Latitudes. Our waitress, Gabrielle, was great and so was the food. We had shrimp cocktail, fried shrooms, fish and chips, and an oyster poboy. All good stuff. They have a really nice ramp too, which was empty today.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Friend sent this vid to me....would have loved to have had this truck back in the younger days. No idea who the owner is....but congrats to the best 'Friday Night Sleeper' around! gb


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Dog Park pics of my two freeloaders.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

galvbay said:


> Friend sent this vid to me....would have loved to have had this truck back in the younger days. No idea who the owner is....but congrats to the best 'Friday Night Sleeper' around! gb


looks maybe but you can tell by the sound that aint no sleeper lol cool vid thanks, looks like that frame wants to do the twist lol


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Capt. Dave has done it again. Well done my friend.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Dog Park pics of my two freeloaders.


Just Way 2COOL!!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Hollywood1053 said:


> Does he have the mange?


Guess you've never seen a deer up close in the summer.....WW


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Added an external 12" speaker to ma rig.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

James III and James IV...Zilker Park yestidday...

Dang !!!.. I had to wait a LONG time for this 'un....:rotfl:


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

*Striper Fest*

2 for 1 Striper
2 man limit
25" 5 lb 5 oz


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

My son moving on to 2nd grade and some of my favorites from this summer...


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool visitor a few days ago, walk across the range


Copper red

Nice stringer


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Dog Park pics of my two freeloaders.


Priceless


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Captain Dave said:


> Ahhh, I thought this weeks would bring back the Love..lol


Where are you getting the Alaskan beer? I can find the White but not the summer.

thanks


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I got to see my nephew play starting quarter back in the first game of the season tonight. Very kewl in Uncle Monty's book.


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

1. Chris and his fishin buddy Matt with Jose
2. Bunch of knuckleheads on a tube......sure had a lot of fun with this great bunch of kids this summer


----------



## gvmtcheez (Dec 14, 2011)

My new carry set up G23 Old Faithful Holster


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

That rig's looking better every time I see it, Bro.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

K..roger surprised me with it.. Amber and Summer to go along w / White


Kenner21 said:


> Where are you getting the Alaskan beer? I can find the White but not the summer.
> 
> thanks


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Our home away from home...*

Is for sale to be replaced with a newer one. Here are a few pics. More detail in the classifieds.

Very clean!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

I can vouch for the trailer, very nice, and immaculate!!


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I finally finished my fireplace project. A couple of years ago we took out all the carpet down stairs and had reclaimed red oak floors installed. The living room just didn't look good with the old painted brick fireplace. I always wanted a mequite mantle so we finally had one made. I overlayed the brick with rock that I cut into a 1" veneer. Next I made the concrete hearth and today I stained and coated with poylurethane.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Hollywood1053 said:


> Does he have the mange?


Nice deer, BTW...


----------

